# atiedxx.exe



## Hendrix !!! (16. Februar 2010)

Weiss jemand was die atiedxx.exe ist ich kann sie nicht beenden oder sonst was mit machen ?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Februar 2010)

What Are CCC.Exe, Atiedxx.exe, Atiesrxx.exe, Mom.exe And CLIStart.exe?
wenn du englisch kannst
du hast auf jedenfall ein amd chipsatz oder eine ati grafikkarte
wenn deine signatur stimmt dann haste noch alte reste deiner älteren grafikkartetreiber im system,dies kann auf dauer zu problemen führen.deaktiviere mal die dienste sowie deinstalliere diese treiber im gerätemanager.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (16. Februar 2010)

mein englisch ist nicht so toll und nach dem ich gesehen hatte was bei Google raus kam dachte ich frag mal lieber. 

hatte ein Ati !


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Februar 2010)

What Are CCC.Exe, Atiedxx.exe, Atiesrxx.exe, Mom.exe And CLIStart.exe? - Google-Suche
versuche doch mal die google übersetzung,die ist zwar etwas grob aber man kann sich dabei etwas zusammenreimen.bis man es halbwegs versteht.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (16. Februar 2010)

Ok habe es mir übersetzt aber ich habe nur die eine und ich habe Win 7

	 	 Soll ich den AMD External Events Utility beenden ?


 Oder einfach weiter laufen lasen ?


----------



## Hendrix !!! (16. Februar 2010)

Ich weiss nicht wo ich den Ati Treiber finde sind alle Nvidia , habe ccc mit Revo deinstalliert glaube dar ist nichts übrige geblieben ist mir auch erst heute aufgefallen mit der atiedxx.exe ?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Februar 2010)

nun es ist eindeutig ein verweisster dienst.
starte mal unter ausführen und gib da mal msconfig ein dann gehe zu Dienste mach das häkschen bei alle microsoft dienste ausblenden.
dann suche nach AMD External Events Utility und mach da häkschen darin aus,dann gehe zu autostart und entferne da das häkschen auch.falls dieser genauso heisst.
dann gehe auf die systempartition und suche nach AMD External Events Utility .mit der windows suche dann findest du auch die exe und den deinstaller dieses programms.
du hattest sicher eine ati drin.


----------

